# jig/lure paint



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Is there any reason as to why I can't buy normal paint from home depot and use that for my jigs? It won't be as durable, but if I clear coat it afterwards, won't the end result be acceptable?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That depends on alot of factors. What the lure is made out of andd how the paint reacts to saltwater. And when it comes to jigs alot of paint does not stick to it.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm looking to paint some lead lures and jigs... for some reason I thought ordinary housepaint was vinyl... but i was wrong... Is it worth it to use powder paint if you don't have a bed?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It works just fine for a few jigs the paint gets thick on jigs. You can buy a fluid bed for about 50 bucks. I did build myself a makeshift one out of PVC and a Aquarium pump that works heck my white paint is still in it and I have 6 cups for the real bed. You will need a oven a cheap toaster oven will work.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wassup SB22.....how you and your bro been doin? Ya still fishin the Chix's area....get up with me, when ya get a chance.........

BTW....the paint ya get @ HD or them mega do-it yer self stores won't be as permenable as the salt water paint or powders ya get from a tackle shop....but finger nail polish is another story....


----------



## dj_is (Jun 13, 2005)

*Second the nail polish*

Been using cheapo nail polish ($0.99) from the drug store for a while now on both jigs and flies, and it works great. Plus, you can get some pretty crazy colors/sparkles.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

how many jigs can you paint with one bottle of polish???


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Any thing you use is going to chip or crack eventually. The vinyl and powder paint are some of the most durable. It depends on how long you want the Jigs to look painted. I usually loose the jigs before they look too bad.


----------

